# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  εχει χαθει ο πινακας των βοηθηματων

## legendguards

αν ανοιξω με το modzilla υπαρχει ,αλλα εγω χρησημοποιω το gogle chrome , κατι με τα settings αλλα δεν το βρισκω , κατι πρεπει να αλλαξα στα settings αλλα δεν ξερω να το διορθωσω

----------


## legendguards

επισης προσεξα οτι δεν μπορω να κανω Like kai thanks  σε σχολια

----------


## jk21

συναντατε αλλα μελη σχετικο προβλημα; εγω δεν εχω κατι τετοιο ,αλλα να το δουμε και σε μελη με δικαιωματα απλου μελους ,αν υπαρχει κατι τεχνικο μονο σε αυτα 

στον πινακα ελεγχου δεν φαινεται να εχει τροποποιηθει κατι ειδικα για σενα

----------


## legendguards

κατι αλλαξα στις ρυθμισεις στου gogle chrome αλλα δεν ξερω να το διορθωσω


> συναντατε αλλα μελη σχετικο προβλημα; εγω δεν εχω κατι τετοιο ,αλλα να το δουμε και σε μελη με δικαιωματα απλου μελους ,αν υπαρχει κατι τεχνικο μονο σε αυτα στον πινακα ελεγχου δεν φαινεται να εχει τροποποιηθει κατι ειδικα για σενα

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω τι μπορει να εχεις πειραξει ....

----------


## legendguards

το θεμα λυθηκε . εκανα clear cache files στα settings toy gogle chrome





> δεν ξερω τι μπορει να εχεις πειραξει ....

----------

